# Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - [email protected]



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi*

This is just the beginning







.
Turbocharger used = *Garrett GT3582R*








Javad tuning the engine:








Stasis 14" Front Brake Kit:








So someone got artistic with the camera...








*And finally a Video for your viewing enjoyment (click me)*


----------



## V DUB'N (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*









i thought you said he was tuning the engine looks like he;s smelling it. anyway the car looks good when are they gonna turn it up?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*

.82 or 1.06 ar? The spool looks a bit early for the 1.06. 


_Modified by cabzilla at 3:40 PM 9-7-2007_


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (cabzilla)*

82


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (IwannaGTI)*

Looking good


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_.82 or 1.06 ar? The spool looks a bit early for the 1.06

0.82 A/R with a T4 housing
And for those looking for Logs,Nate has a **** load of them (click me)


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*

I love this car.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
0.82 A/R with a T4 housing
And for those looking for Logs,Nate has a **** load of them (click me)

.82 t4? That's a big housing to come on so "early". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (cabzilla)*

It would be but in this case it's just a T3 .82 with a T4 flange aka ATP's flange.


----------



## formulavr6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (BoostFactory)*

Where in hell is that crankcase breather hose going?
Nice #'s, Very nice car!!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (formulavr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulavr6* »_Where in hell is that crankcase breather hose going?
Nice #'s, Very nice car!!

haha. no kidding!!
very nice. took some guts to do that. i applaud your efforts. 
perhaps if you sell a bolt in mount kit. i'll do that!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
perhaps if you sell a bolt in mount kit. i'll do that!!

There will be a basic kit which consists of:
* flywheel
* starter motor
* adapter plate
That will be available to the public so start buying up those old Audi 4000's


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (formulavr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulavr6* »_Where in hell is that crankcase breather hose going?


I think it leads to a variable-geometry exhaust nozzle on the roof for additional thrust, thus augmenting the panametric fan on the retro-incabulator.


----------



## formulavr6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (jmaddocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmaddocks* »_
I think it leads to a variable-geometry exhaust nozzle on the roof for additional thrust, thus augmenting the panametric fan on the retro-incabulator.


_Quote, originally posted by *Doc Brown* »_
Great Scott!!!!!!!


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
That will be available to the public so start buying up those old Audi 4000's










that sounds like fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (V DUB'N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V DUB’N* »_








i thought you said he was tuning the engine looks like he;s smelling it. anyway the car looks good when are they gonna turn it up?

he's wafting. I think I learned that in chemistry about 8 years ago


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (IwannaGTI)*

Nice setup, nice numbers for starters http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Can't wait to see some high boost numbers


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_he's wafting.

Something like that















High boost after Sears Point.I am just happy the inline-5 is slowly going to get phased out as VW makes more VR6's.


----------



## fvdub00 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*

what are your overall goals for awhp power. I wouldn't mind a vrt in my b6 a4 at all


----------



## formulavr6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Something like that















High boost after Sears Point.I am just happy the inline-5 is slowly going to get phased out as VW makes more VR6's.

I thought the I5 was a real good motor to boost?


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

What are ya'll doing about the front mount/radiator setup? Obviously there isn't much room left up front.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (VWn00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulavr6* »_I thought the I5 was a real good motor to boost?

The inline-5 is an exceellent tried and tested motor but the last I5 20V left the assembly line over 10 years ago.The VR6 motor is still in production today and there are alot more companies offering parts for the VR6 motor.Also the VR6 is shorter.more compact and has more displacement than any Inline-5 ever could.

_Quote, originally posted by *fvdub00* »_what are your overall goals for awhp power. I wouldn't mind a vrt in my b6 a4 at all

The internals are all forged up and some on here have made 500+ on stock rods so with the Bildon forged rods + a GT4294R,the sky is the limit.
I would love to see a 24V in a B6,but that would require a custom manifold so that your able to at least get a 4" MAF in there.

_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_Obviously there isn't much room left up front.

More than you think







.Stock radiator core.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_More than you think







.Stock radiator core.









Looks good. Makes me want to find a late 90s A4. What tranny do ya'll use? The 4000?


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*

What kind of crazy intake manifold is that?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_Looks good. Makes me want to find a late 90s A4. What tranny do ya'll use? The 4000?

Stock *01E*.The good thing about the adapter plate is that it works on ALL longitudinal gearboxes from the 4000S 016 to the stcock 5-speed A4's 01A to the S4's 01E.









_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_What kind of crazy intake manifold is that?










Cast unit from 034.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Stock *01E*.The good thing about the adapter plate is that it works on ALL longitudinal gearboxes from the 4000S 016 to the stcock 5-speed A4's 01A to the S4's 01E.










Thats amazing. I'm buying an A4 soon.


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*

woah! this is on an all wheel dyno I assume?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Shakalu* »_woah! this is on an all wheel dyno I assume?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yup,a Mustang dyno for those who want to know.
*UPDATE TIME: [email protected]*








Audi on the dyno:








And some images that people requested:
Shot of the undercarriage:
















Final shot of the engine bay:









*And Videos for your viewing enjoyment:*
VIDEO #1: Audi on the Dyno
VIDEO #2 : Nate testing out the car.The sounds emitted in this video are simply orgasmic


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*

What an original frankenstein project. Wish I was still up the in Bay Area. I'd love to check it out in person.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*

this thing is so awesome, I'm loving it. I wanna see more engine bay pics


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_I wanna see more engine bay pics









Hey Joe,you can view the entire build up here


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*

Would you think it would fit a mk2 this way?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*

Turn up the ignition
1st run at [email protected] = ~188WHP n/a = Normal BWH 2.9L cam HP
And this is made in Un-efficient zone in compressor map but its still basicly giving 100% efficiency of what you get on your specific setup.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2nd run at [email protected] = ~174WHP n/a
And this is made in wery efficient zone in compressor map but its suddenly missing some HP.








What fuel ?
What timing ?
On 25psi you should be able to run over 30* advanced on race fuel above 4000rpm.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Mad Mel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mad Mel* »_Would you think it would fit a mk2 this way?

maybe .. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2876938


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*

This project just keeps getting better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The dyno run @ 25psi.. was this on PUMP or RACE gas????








and what size injectors??


_Modified by Dr. Shakalu at 7:29 AM 9-12-2007_


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Dr. Shakalu)*

4" maf? who the hell needs a maf with a frankenstien project like this?


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (mirror)*

Ah so according to the other thread its using the 75 RC engineering injectors..
still wondering if its Pump or Race gas though?


----------



## scarboroughdub (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Dr. Shakalu)*

knice.


----------



## formulavr6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (scarboroughdub)*

By far the coolest project I've seen on here, f'in nice work!!
Still wondering where that breather hose is going in the first dyno vid.........?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Mad Mel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mad Mel* »_Would you think it would fit a mk2 this way?

If you have good fabrication skills anything is possible.At least now we know how to get an *AFFORDABLE* RWD Gearbox that can handle power bolted up to the VR6 motor.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
What fuel ?
What timing ?
On 25psi you should be able to run over 30* advanced on race fuel above 4000rpm.


Well that was just an initital tune.One of the plug wires had a bad crimp in it and this was causing a miss when Javad did the dyno tune.The end goal is to tune for 30psi and with the fixed plug wire I am sure it will break the 520whp mark.

_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Shakalu* »_
The dyno run @ 25psi.. was this on PUMP or RACE gas????









Race gas,I really dont think it would be wise to run this sort of output on pump.

_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Shakalu* »_
and what size injectors??


RC Engineering 750cc Injectors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_4" maf? who the hell needs a maf with a frankenstien project like this?

Well hopefully some members will try to make this an OEM+ swap into S4's,Passat's,A6's etc so a 4" MAF will be a necessity.

_Quote, originally posted by *formulavr6* »_
Still wondering where that breather hose is going in the first dyno vid.........?

Temporary catch can


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Race gas,I really dont think it would be wise to run this sort of output on pump.
RC Engineering 750cc Injectors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thanks! Thats what I figured!








How high have you taken it on pump gas? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I'm hoping I can do 25lbs on pump with METH and 8.5:1 compression..







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by Dr. Shakalu at 12:47 PM 9-12-2007_


----------



## hpfreak (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi ([email protected])*

I'm not sure if you accounted for it being allwheel drive. More drivetrain loss so lower dyno numbers.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (hpfreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Shakalu* »_How high have you taken it on pump gas? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thats a question you will have to ask Javad.I dont think he will put this thing on pump.

_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Shakalu* »_
I'm hoping I can do 25lbs on pump with METH and 8.5:1 compression..







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Dont see why not.Pump + 20+psi has been done before with Methanol/Water injection.

_Quote, originally posted by *hpfreak* »_I'm not sure if you accounted for it being allwheel drive. More drivetrain loss so lower dyno numbers.

Fredrik knows its Quattro.Whatever the case with the fixed plug wire and possible change of turbocharger...more power is to be had.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

So any timing logs ?








Ill guess ill blow my engine anytime soon with 35*@30psi


----------



## eastsiderules (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (VWn00b)*

Isn't this the manifolf HPA used to sell? Made by HGP? 


















_Modified by eastsiderules at 2:16 PM 9-13-2007_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (eastsiderules)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eastsiderules* »_Isn't this the manifolf HPA used to sell? Made by HGP?

Similar casting yes but not similar pricing...That manifold cost $999US from HPA








*UPDATE:*
Shakedown video @ Sears point to see what will let go.Dont mind the Ferrari passing @ the end.That was only temporary.
























*Just a FYI the car weighs in @ 2750lbs*


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

looks and sounds sick.
what were the 2 open wheels in the pits?


----------



## formulavr6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (VWn00b)*

That sounded like jesus, unbelievable!!!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Tit!


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

kinda weird to hear a vr6 sound coming from an A4
i must say this is one of the few projects i have seen lately that i like
PROPS 2 U guys
just imagine an R32 a4!!!!!!
damn


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.therealvrt* »_
just imagine an R32 a4


Stage II http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

That is super sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
All I wanna know is.. Can I have it?


----------



## eastsiderules (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

IC. Sorry if it seemed like I was "calling you out" on it. That's not what I meant.








Car looks great BTW! Did you keep the driver postition moved back and the twin fuel cells? I'd love to see more interior shots









_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Similar casting yes but not similar pricing...That manifold cost $999US from HPA


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (eastsiderules)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eastsiderules* »_IC. Sorry if it seemed like I was "calling you out" on it. That's not what I meant.









Oh I know.








These manifolds will be available from 034 soon enough.There are going to be some casting changes done to it that should favour the general populous
*UPDATE:*
Yet ANOTHER dyno day
















Engine compartment is coming together, black plug wires will be installed, just some final tweeks:








Catch can setup is finalized, two outlets on the valve cover 180d apart from each other feed into the breather box, the vent is installed in a "tube within a tube" to keep fluid from sloshinig out:








Also Javad did some back to back testing of the 268* Techtonics Camshafts and this is what he found:

_Quote, originally posted by *JShadzi* »_
So Nate and I had the chance to do some back to back cam testing today to see if we could optimize the power band a little on this setup.
The null hypothesis was that the stock cams would product more low end power and grunt, sacrificing a little power up top, but making up for it in the 3-4krpm range. So *stock AAA cams vs Techtonics 268 degree cams*, the results were truly shocking, seems the boys at Techtonics did their homework.
So the results, stock cams lost power EVERYWHERE, the 268 made a minimum of 5 hp and 10 tq more than stock cams, and a peak of 38 more hp and 16.6 tq, and all this at only 15psi! So we'll be leaving the 268's in, what a great cam, no compromise and more power everywhere


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote »_These manifolds will be available from 034 soon enough.There are going to be some casting changes done to it that should favour the general populous

Looks like 2008 will be the year I finish my turbo.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Not a surprise at all on the cams. So much for the internet racers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_Not a surprise at all on the cams. So much for the internet racers. 

Propably due to that horrible HGP intake ?
No motor , not eeven wit hTT cam can make more power from idle to 8k.
What drives the turbo ?
Exhaust gas .
Were does the N/A dynos show TT give more power the AAA oem ?
After 4k.
So how can it produce more power from idle when it basicly cant produce anymore exhaust gas at those low rpms ?

This is were runner lenght vs duration comes in to play.
High duration can run shorter runners and still be efficient.
The 268+8K revline is probpably pulse tune for 4th pulse on Wizards engine just by a coincidence.
The AAA cam + HGP intake is not even near anything with a pulse tune for ~10 000rpms


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The AAA cam + HGP intake is not even near anything with a pulse tune for ~10 000rpms

Fred ths is using the old wagner cast where the runners are not variable length like new HPA cast unit.
Looking @ the results of most users here.This motor is making some damn good power @ 25psi with a GT3582R.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Fred ths is using the old wagner cast where the runners are not variable length like new HPA cast unit.
Looking @ the results of most users here.This motor is making some damn good power @ 25psi with a GT3582R.


yes i know this cast.
both carsten at wagner and HGP used it in mid 90s.
But its way to short and only way to make it work is by high duration and high lift cams making the pulse calculation acctually go closer to spec for 4th pulse tuning.
I did a test with 245,260, and 284s on one of my old design intake that started of like this basicly made for the 3rd pulse and 260 or the 284* turbo cams.









But made better overall with this runner lenght and 245s
tried 3 sets of MK4 cams and 3 sets of lenghts


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
But its way to short and only way to make it work is by high duration and high lift cams making the pulse calculation acctually go closer to spec for 4th pulse tuning.



Apparently not.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Apparently not.









what ?
He is using the 268 = closer to spec of 4th pulse tuning.
So this setup cant use oem cams with good result.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
what ?
He is using the 268 = closer to spec of 4th pulse tuning.
So this setup cant use oem cams with good result.


What duration are your cams Fredrik?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

the 5 sets ive got go from 245 OEM MK4 Race 248,260,264,284
3 are MK4 style
2 are MK3 style cams


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Apparently not.









i think what he was saying is the manifold is the man factor in the result of the cam changing. The high lift cam works better with that manifold then a stock cam would, so its not applicable to all uses, you won't see the same gains/losses on another project with a different manifold
or something like that


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*

Dyno Chart showing the comparison between stock AAA Camshafts & the 268's:


----------



## formulavr6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*

Wow! It just keeps climbing with the 268s....


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (formulavr6)*

That dyno is confusing...








I'm assuming "Base" means stock cams, and "Test" means 268 cams. If thats right then no, the stock cams are the ones that keep climbing.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_
I'm assuming "Base" means stock cams, and "Test" means 268 cams. If thats right then no, the stock cams are the ones that keep climbing.

Base = 268's since they were allready in the engine.Test = stock since those were taken out to replace the 268's.Makes sense now?
*UPDATE:*
Video of Christian doing some wet testing....enjoy the sideways action.  
And some shots of the Graphics going on as the car gets ready for the Eurotuner GP.I think we are going to do good...dont you?


----------



## formulavr6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*

What plugins are required to play that last one.....FF cant find it....
Thanks


----------



## R411Y3 (May 5, 2006)

very cool


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Looking great Issam!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for ya!!!!


----------



## xJAGERMEISTERx (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (R411Y3)*

Incredibly sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

Great video!


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (R411Y3)*

Is it possible to have the gearbox set up for a RWD only setup? Or must it be AWD?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (VertigoGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulavr6* »_What plugins are required to play that last one.....FF cant find it....
Thanks

Try this link:
http://www.034motorsport.com/g...t.AVI 

_Quote, originally posted by *VertigoGTI* »_Is it possible to have the gearbox set up for a RWD only setup? Or must it be AWD?

Yup,just remove the front driveshafts and weld up the centre differential:


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Gotcha. I've been kicking around the idea of a RWD GTI but the stock transmission has issues with just the front wheels and I was certain that the Syncro system wasn't up to snuff.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (VertigoGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VertigoGTI* »_Syncro system wasn't up to snuff.

Sadly it isnt unless your sourcing components from a Syncro/Haldex eurovan with the all metal transfer box which is uber rare.
When it comes to handling power in the VAG group,the 01"X" boxes are untouchable really compared to the likes of the 02"X" boxes found in the transverse applications.
Little update: Vehicle performed well @ the Eurotuner GP and the results will shock most so look out for December 2007 issue.


----------



## pressurecooker (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I heard the tires were a big problem? Lots O wheel spin in the 1/4...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (pressurecooker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pressurecooker* »_I heard the tires were a big problem? Lots O wheel spin in the 1/4...

Well with the power this A4 was putting down,the choice of rubber was not optimum.Whatever the case they are certainly more events to attend AND more drag races in the future.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Sadly it isnt unless your sourcing components from a Syncro/Haldex eurovan with the all metal transfer box which is uber rare.
When it comes to handling power in the VAG group,the 01"X" boxes are untouchable really compared to the likes of the 02"X" boxes found in the transverse applications. 

No doubt man. Now it's just a case of trying to find out what kind of rear suspension I can do in the MK3 that will work with the rear end. There's a post in the MK3 forums of someone doing a 2.0T with a true quattro system. I think he used a complete MK3 subframe but I don't know if that's overkill or not.


----------



## MK3magic (May 9, 2007)

in the first ecu log you posted, is it true you were hitting nearly full boost at 3000rpms with that large of a turbo?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (MK3magic)*

The first dyno hits full boost by around 3700rpms or so, and 4400rpm or so on the 2nd dyno. Just going by when power stops sloping up rapidly.


----------



## Maxf31 (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Try this link:
http://www.034motorsport.com/g...t.AVI 
Yup,just remove the front driveshafts and weld up the centre differential:









What about front wheel drive only ? Does the rear output shaft can be removed ?
It would be easier to start with a fwd gearbox I guess...
Is there any fwd audi gearbox as strong as the 01E ?


_Modified by Maxf31 at 2:37 AM 10-3-2007_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Maxf31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK3magic* »_in the first ecu log you posted, is it true you were hitting nearly full boost at 3000rpms with that large of a turbo?

When you think about it,I have 2896cc's of displacement on hand which works out to ~176.73CuIn.Thats more than enough to get almost full boost out of a GT3582R by 3500 rpm's.

_Quote, originally posted by *Maxf31* »_
What about front wheel drive only ? Does the rear output shaft can be removed ?
It would be easier to start with a fwd gearbox I guess...
Is there any fwd audi gearbox as strong as the 01E ?

Ye it would be easier to start with a FWD box.It depends on what you want goal wise.The 012 FWD gearbox (Audi 80/A4 FWD Box) has been taken to well over 500Whp so if your looking for more than you can source a 6-speed 01E out of the following:
C4 - Audi A6 2.5TDi
B5 - Audi A4 V6 2.5TDi
D2 - Audi A8 FWD V8
They are quite a fwd 6-speed 01E's out there.


----------



## Maxf31 (Oct 30, 2002)

thanks, I think the 012 gearbox will be fine !
What about the audi 90 v6 ? are they 012 ?
And are the v6 tranny stronger then the 4cyl ?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maxf31* »_thanks, I think the 012 gearbox will be fine !
What about the audi 90 v6 ? are they 012 ?
And are the v6 tranny stronger then the 4cyl ?

Depends on the code.If its a 5-speed FWD then it is 012.If its a 6-speed FWD/Quattro then its a 01E.
To those who were asking me about the fuel rails ,they are ready.....If you want one then send me a pm.


----------



## turboquat (Sep 17, 2007)

wowza everything looks amazing. when can the local public be seeing the car? a drive to hayward is def worth it for me


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (turboquat)*

Any idea on when the starter/adapter/flywheel package will be available? Just got a new job, so I've started saving up some cash to put towards this. All I need to do is get my shopping list finalized.
However, I'm not too familiar with Audi's transmissions (I'm just now starting to research them), so I was wanting to know if you could help me out with something here. I looked at the ratios for an Audi 4000 tranny, the gears are REALLY SHORT. I can imagine them working well for an NA 5 cyl, but I just see them to be a little intense for a VRT.
What other transmissions would work with your adapter plate? I'm looking for something that's pretty close to the MK3's gear ratios, possibly a 6th gear if it's available. Is is possible to change the final drive of the 01E from a 4.11 to something like a 3.389?
Also, which rear end and subframe would you suggest for a MK3 application? A mismatch of Audi transfer case + european ind rear sus from MK3 Syncro? Or would it be wiser to just treat the rear of the donor car as a subframe?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (VertigoGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VertigoGTI* »_Any idea on when the starter/adapter/flywheel package will be available?

Available all now.Send me a pm if you want one as I only have 1 flywheel left.

_Quote, originally posted by *VertigoGTI* »_
I looked at the ratios for an Audi 4000 tranny, the gears are REALLY SHORT. I can imagine them working well for an NA 5 cyl, but I just see them to be a little intense for a VRT.
What other transmissions would work with your adapter plate? I'm looking for something that's pretty close to the MK3's gear ratios, possibly a 6th gear if it's available. Is is possible to change the final drive of the 01E from a 4.11 to something like a 3.389?

All the longitudinal Gearboxes will work with the adapter plate.The only gearboxes that comes to mind that have the 3.389 final drive are the 01A 5-speed units out of 2.8 V6.If there is a 01E with a 4.11 final drive then I have not heard of it.Is it possible to convert?Dont think so.

_Quote, originally posted by *VertigoGTI* »_
Also, which rear end and subframe would you suggest for a MK3 application? A mismatch of Audi transfer case + european ind rear sus from MK3 Syncro? Or would it be wiser to just treat the rear of the donor car as a subframe?

Well if your going to be putting this in a MK3 then I suggest adapting the B5 rear subframe into the MK3.It has been done before and you can always make a tube frame to house the rear differential ala Skoda Motorsport


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Awesome. Looks like I'll be putting my friend's A4 on the lift and taking about 2 hours worth of measurements.
I won't be able to get the flywheel/adapter/starter combo for probably another 3 weeks or so. How often do you do make more?
EDIT: Also, will 5x100 hubs work with the Audi driveshafts? 


_Modified by VertigoGTI at 2:24 AM 10-9-2007_


----------



## BaconBait (Jan 21, 2006)

Besides the toureg, what oil pans will work?
Will you be producing engine cradles for the conversion? And will any be made for use with the stock/RS4/Density motor mounts?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (BaconBait)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VertigoGTI* »_
I won't be able to get the flywheel/adapter/starter combo for probably another 3 weeks or so. How often do you do make more?

Check your pm.









_Quote, originally posted by *BaconBait* »_Besides the toureg, what oil pans will work?

VW Phaeton.I was looking @ the all steel unit and it seems like it might clear the subframe.This is what the oil pan looks like:









_Quote, originally posted by *BaconBait* »_
Will you be producing engine cradles for the conversion? And will any be made for use with the stock/RS4/Density motor mounts?

Yes engine cradles can be produced by request.Right now we are focusing on brackets that will work with the density engine mounts but there is always the issue of build it and then who will buy it?
The Flywheel/Starter Motor/Adapter plate kit is doing really well though!I expect to see quite a few VR6's mounted longitudinally in the coming months/year.


----------



## BaconBait (Jan 21, 2006)

Was there any specific reason you went with the ATP manifold over the Kinetic Manifold?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (BaconBait)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BaconBait* »_Was there any specific reason you went with the ATP manifold over the Kinetic Manifold?

The ATP unit was a better fitting unit.The choice to go with a cast manifold was due to time.Given another week you would have seen a full tubular unit


----------



## BaconBait (Jan 21, 2006)

Any cooling issues with not having a radiator fan?
I'm curious about how the cooling will fare as a daily driver in the summer.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (BaconBait)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BaconBait* »_Any cooling issues with not having a radiator fan?
I'm curious about how the cooling will fare as a daily driver in the summer.

It does have a radiator fan.You just cant see it


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

is the fuel rail dash 6?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_is the fuel rail dash 6?

Can come with AN-6 and AN-8 fittings
Just a little sneak peak:


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

very nice.....keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iin10ded (Jun 22, 2004)

what no carbon fiber sunroof delete yet? slackers.. ;-)


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_









If that license plate is photoshoped, it's tacky. If it isn't, it's ridiculously tacky and I'm afraid of probably 90% of the shirts you wear.
What ever happened to just having a bad-ass car and leaving it at that?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (I am Jack's VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I am Jack’s VR6* »_
What ever happened to just having a bad-ass car and leaving it at that?

The car was so bad-ass that it needed a shirt and license plate to go along with it....blame the car,dont blame me.


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (I am Jack's VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I am Jack’s VR6* »_
If that license plate is photoshoped, it's tacky. If it isn't, it's ridiculously tacky and I'm afraid of probably 90% of the shirts you wear.
What ever happened to just having a bad-ass car and leaving it at that?

lighten up dude


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (NeverEnding...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverEnding...* »_
lighten up dude









yeah honestly, of all the things you want to comment in a thread like this, you choose that??? honestly, their is just no pleasing some people.
anyways, wizrd, this build is stunning to say the least. keep up the good work man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Nick_2.8L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nick_2.8L* »_anyways, wizrd, this build is stunning to say the least. keep up the good work man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks but [email protected] deserves most of the credit.Watch out for more power VR's in the very near future...almost 4 figures


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Very cool. And i hope you guys take this all the way edge. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Are you gonna slap on a VR6 badge?


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

posts deleted, 
off-topic stuff should be taken to IM,
thanks.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (abt cup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_
off-topic stuff should be taken to IM,
thanks. 

Thanks
I see no reason to discuss my personal buisness with some forum member.If he wanted the DMV papers all he had to do was ask.









_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_Are you gonna slap on a VR6 badge?









Was actually looking for one and going to use the T from a Passat but thats in the plans.


----------



## VR6ix (Oct 27, 2003)

It's still a 2.8l, right?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (VR6ix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6ix* »_It's still a 2.8l, right?









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRsixty (Sep 29, 2003)

Good god... Great job!


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
*[email protected]*.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (NeverEnding...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverEnding...* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
x2 congrats issam thats a serious car


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

I want a ride.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*

How much more do ya think you can squeeze out of it?


----------



## StreetRyda (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*

Are you guys going to do something like this in the future..... Not that im complaining


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (StreetRyda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_I want a ride.









Your too far








This just goes to show the true potential of the VR6 motor.Imagine what a 24V would do.









_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_How much more do ya think you can squeeze out of it?

Thats the most without going to a larger turbocharger.
GT3582R is good for 600whp no problem....and thats more than enough for a FWD VW.

_Quote, originally posted by *StreetRyda* »_Are you guys going to do something like this in the future..... Not that im complaining

In a B5?It has allready been done but the sad reality is that the last Inline-5 Turbo engine to leave Audi's assembly plant was over 10 years ago.The motors are old and you need to move with the times.Initially the choice was definitely a 2.2 20V but I could not get the engine done in time (I am nit picky like that) so Javad wanted to do a 2.7TT V6.
At the time this was going on no one figured out how to mate the VR6 to any of the 01"X" Gearboxes....I thought a Phaeton Gearbox was in order until I found the adapter plate.Things got really interesting after that and you can see the VR6 was chosen.
The VR6 is shorter than the Inline-5 and you will make more power with one.


----------



## NORSK (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*

*The VR6 is shorter than the Inline-5 and you will make more power with one*
Hmmmmm,not sure of that last statement








Anyway,impressive car


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (NORSK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORSK* »_
Hmmmmm,not sure of that last statement









Sorry my post was misleading.I was talking about 10V Turbo vs VR6 12V turbo and 20V Turbo vs 24V VR6 Turbo.


----------



## StreetRyda (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*

Oh i was wasn't talking about the I5-10v, i was talking about a larger turbo..... lol i wanna see bigger numbers








question what was EZ'r to tune I5-10v VS. the 12V VR6


----------



## big byrd (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (StreetRyda)*

keeping an eye on this one.....
hummm, b5.5 passat out front, 24v sitting in the corner of the garage


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*

is there any other video's of the car on 648whp besides the one in the video above?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (StreetRyda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StreetRyda* »_Oh i was wasn't talking about the I5-10v, i was talking about a larger turbo..... lol i wanna see bigger numbers








question what was EZ'r to tune I5-10v VS. the 12V VR6

Hmmmm Jonus and Halsta etc got 1400Hp and 1100Hp from the 20v 5cyl.
Ill guess thats were the goel is


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (StreetRyda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StreetRyda* »_Oh i was wasn't talking about the I5-10v, i was talking about a larger turbo..... lol i wanna see bigger numbers









Bigger?This is 648Awhp!Id say right up there with the top 5 most powerful VR6's

_Quote, originally posted by *StreetRyda* »_
question what was EZ'r to tune I5-10v VS. the 12V VR6

Javad tuned it so you would have to ask him that.Considering 034EFi is his own ecu I would take a good guess and say that they were probably the same.


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*

so when is this thing going to see a GT42R on 40psi???







did someone say 900AWHP VR6>


----------



## need a vdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (BoiseMK1GTI)*

I nominate this car to take on the 1200AWHP Dahlback golf!!!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (need a vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need a vdub* »_I nominate this car to take on the 1200AWHP Dahlback golf!!!!

The Dahlback Golf is making power but not that much power.....not with a KKK Turbocharger


----------



## need a vdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*

Oh thats right there AWKW or whatever lol. My mistake. This is where my mis-info came from I didnt realize they used a kkk turbo 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=yASe_okkiOE


_Modified by need a vdub at 10:32 PM 11-5-2007_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (need a vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need a vdub* »_Oh thats right there AWKW or whatever lol. My mistake. This is where my mis-info came from I didnt realize they used a kkk turbo 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=yASe_okkiOE

Thats when Hans brought it over...notice how it was running PIG RICH!
The 1200bhp figure came from the Eurotuner article where they took the dyno # ,did all the dyno corrections and came up with a grand total of 1200bhp.If only life were that simple...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Thats when Hans brought it over...notice how it was running PIG RICH!
The 1200bhp figure came from the Eurotuner article where they took the dyno # ,did all the dyno corrections and came up with a grand total of 1200bhp.If only life were that simple...









He isnt that fast.
It always brake tranny parts on 45psi.








On 30psi it made [email protected]
so you will be faster then DBR


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It always brake tranny parts on 45psi.









How?Wasnt Hans running an IMSA GT Gearbox & rear differential!!?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_








How?Wasnt Hans running an IMSA GT Gearbox & rear differential!!?


















Ill guess that wheels bounhing on the track can kill any tranny.








He ran on those R-tires on the pic with high pressure. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi ([email protected])*


_Quote »_How?Wasnt Hans running an IMSA GT Gearbox & rear differential!!?

The dog turd on the right rear tire put the wheel out of balance, weakened the wheel bearings, snapped an axle. Happens every time Hans drives over dookie.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VertigoGTI* »_
The dog turd on the right rear tire put the wheel out of balance, weakened the wheel bearings, snapped an axle. Happens every time Hans drives over dookie.









*UPDATE:* Dont Laugh but the Audi got some Aero parts to help keep it on the track:
















BTW this is going to piss off alot of Subaru/Mitsubishi fans around the world...looks like Audi Motorsport is back








We couldn't be more happy to announce a big win for 034Motorsport and a bigger win for lovers of Audis everywhere








We entered the Redline Time Attack Series Finals at Lagun Seca (more info at: http://www.redlinetimeattack.c...7.htm) this past weekend. This event is nearly entirely entered by purely Japanese tuners, this year it was us as well as VF Engineering with their Mk5 GTI, all other entries were Japanese car - lots of EVO's, WRX's, NSX's, etc. With the exception of one SRT-4.
After 3 practice sessions on Saturday and quite a few setup changes, were were ready to race Sunday. The motor and tuning held up wonderfully, virtually the only problem we had all weekend was breaking two front-left-inner CV's coming out of Turn 11 which is notoriously hard on axles. Fortunately Javad drove his daily driver A4 and we scavenged it for a couple spare parts :-D
Mike "Attacking" the car with some air pressure settings:









Dan posing with his "man crush" Tarzan:








Hanging out the rear coming out of Turn 11 onto the front straight, gotta love the Stasis rear diff
















"Falling" down the corkskrew:









The old girl getting the problem axle changed:








The resultant carnage:








And the resultant result:









We took first in the All Wheel Drive Modified category, and also took overall Modified as well. In the back ground you an see the 3rd place we took at the Redline event this spring in the Coupe.
Our trophy collection is growing, I think we'll need a case soon!









Big thanks to Christian for his great driving, he continues to impress us all more and more with speeds he gets out of the car we build, Mike for putting in extra hours prepping and maintaining the car and always doing it with with a smile, and everyone else here at the shop for making cars like this possible for us, and you guys!


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

Aesome work guys! way to put VAG back in the bizz


----------



## 341181 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*

I'm willing to pay for a big ass poster of either the corkscrew picture or the back end getting a little loose. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (mikewashere05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikewashere05* »_I'm willing to pay for a big ass poster of either the corkscrew picture or the back end getting a little loose. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X2


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikewashere05* »_I'm willing to pay for a big ass poster of either the corkscrew picture or the back end getting a little loose. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

There are much better shots,Ill see what I can cook up...How big a resolution?
For all the Grand Tourismo Fans....*I am sure you will appreciate this vid of the A4 running around Leguna Seca*.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
There are much better shots,Ill see what I can cook up...How big a resolution?
For all the Grand Tourismo Fans....*I am sure you will appreciate this vid of the A4 running around Leguna Seca*.

awesome video
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (.therealvrt)*

Im a big VR6 fan, and reading this tread is vey nice. Putting a VR6 into a Audi A4,would be like swearing in the church in Scandinavia!
The way this prosject is going, I love it!
All you people talking about the inline 5 cylinder Audi engine..
I live in Europe, so I can only talk for myself, but the "tuning parts" are out there..
Jonus did 919whp on his inline 5 cylinder Audi engine last week. That is on a RotoMaster Dyno + - 2%







with pump fuel...


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 12:59 AM 11-14-2007_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_with pump fuel...

Wow tell Jonus congrats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
He is running a GT4294R correct?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*

Jonus did 919whp and 736.8lbs/ft at 36.25 PSI..
No matter what, I really love the VR6-T Audi A4 convension you have done here...
What Turbo Jonus uses I dont know... But he change things from dyno / to track.. This time it was the exhaust part off the turbo.


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 2:24 AM 11-14-2007_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_
What Turbo Jonus uses I dont know... But he change things from dyno / to track.. This time it was the exhaust part off the turbo.

Looks like a GT42R but I cant tell what wheel he is using.
http://zatzy.com/attachment.ph...stc=1


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*

Christian can drive his fargin arse off! 
Damn impressive! Nice job guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

id consider myself to be a decent driver after racing skip barber, going to a couple track days, and driving exotics daily... but holy ****, this guy is phenominal with his skill and footwork... is he a trackday racer or competitive?


----------



## VR6T Sleeper (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

Do you have more videos you can post from Laguna Seca?


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (VR6T Sleeper)*

What I am most impressed with that many people won't catch is his ability to keep the pads set with subtle left foot check in seemless time with the transition to the right foot from on throttle to off throttle and subtle heal/toe down shifts. Certainly a quality hot foot.
Nicely executed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Fast929 at 8:01 PM 11-14-2007_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Fast929)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast929* »_What I am most impressed with that many people won't catch is his ability to keep the pads set with subtle left foot check in seemless time with the transition to the right foot from on throttle to off throttle and subtle heal/toe down shifts. 
Nicely executed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


thats what i meant by footwork... very tough to keep nice even pressure on the brake pedal on downshifts and even harder to train that left foot thats used to stomping the clutch into finessing the brake pedal... add to that, 600+whp and things start happening very quickly...i didnt write that bc i wanted this to stay on topic... thats all im gonna say about the driver http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by crazyass713 at 11:00 PM 11-14-2007_


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

So are u guys competing against those guys ?
http://youtube.com/watch?v=dK_UxfmX8L4


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

just sick


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*

WIZ Time to get some E85 and that turbo for you car








Twin setup of injectors so that you can get even better VE%
WIZ
209HP PER LITRE 30PSI
FOFFA
260HP PER LITRE 30psi
JONUS
Of the scale! Even at 30psi

We need to beat Jonus and your da man for that


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We need to beat Jonus and your da man for that









Jonus is running some serious fuel Fred,I think he is running Methane








He has to be spraying with that 900+ figure.


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*

Verry nice work guys, little question, are 034EFI the same people as Pantera EFI?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (MarcoVR6SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarcoVR6SC* »_Verry nice work guys, little question, are 034EFI the same people as Pantera EFI?

2 different companies.


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*

2 different companies but I thought the ECU was the same?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (vfarren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vfarren* »_2 different companies but I thought the ECU was the same?

He asked about the people,not the ECU.








Yes they are both the same ECU.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Jonus is running some serious fuel Fred,I think he is running Methane








He has to be spraying with that 900+ figure.

Na man !
Without nos 35psi 919AWHP / 999nm








Thats the street file







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Without nos 35psi 919AWHP / 999nm








Thats the street file







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Is he magically inventing power?What Turbine housing is on that GT42R?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_








Is he magically inventing power?What Turbine housing is on that GT42R?

he uses 3 different turbos.
ill get the correct garrett nr for ya

Big 75mm inlet seem to be this one that failed but also produced the big nr´s.
Small 
New garret gt race 70mm in . 
82mm exhaust 
A/R 1.01 track 
exhaust A/R 1.44 quartermile
with 300* cams 14 mm lift








And one EDIT is that its E85 they are using according to one post and he actually clam 900hp+ on the GT4294R with E85








10%+ is ok due to the E85 and out of 70% ve at the compressor chart.
But still 900whp










_Modified by [email protected] at 10:29 AM 11-17-2007_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
he uses 3 different turbos.

And 3 different ladies...wow power & ladies...he must be in heaven


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
And 3 different ladies...wow power & ladies...he must be in heaven









they must know he got 14mm lift when we other just have 11.2 and you with your 11.5


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_they must know he got 14mm lift when we other just have 11.2 and you with your 11.5


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Jonus did 919whp and 736.8lbs/ft at 36.25 PSI..

with a 4294?
Impossible.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (.therealvrt)*

badass vid indeed. those tires sound like a banshee. lol


----------



## eastcoastbumps (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_So are u guys competing against those guys ?
http://youtube.com/watch?v=dK_UxfmX8L4

That RX7 is in Unlimited RWD. Same event, different class.


----------



## NORSK (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_
with a 4294?
Impossible.









Many people keeps saying that,that dyno is not lying


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (NORSK)*

either that or somebody is giving out the wrong specs.
4294 is not making 900 anything, at any boost.


----------



## NORSK (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (1.BillyT)*

Yeah,i am not sure what kind of specs for this Turbo,but the car is making more than 900whp


----------



## CorradoFANATIC (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (NORSK)*

Here is one of his sheets:


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*

Dude, this thread is freaking AWESOME!!!


----------



## @20psi (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi ('dubber)*

this makes me wonder why audi never used the VR6.. such a great platform for huge power


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

they probably thought it was too long... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (@20psi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *@20psi* »_this makes me wonder why audi never used the VR6.

Because they thought putting a 1.6 8V,W8 or VR5 in a B5 frame was a better idea....








Beats me really...Almost every single vehicle produced by either VW or Audi comes with a VR6 power plant (excluding A4 ---> A8).I just cant wait to see what projects are going to arise from people that bought the kits. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

how many you sell issam?


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (@20psi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *@20psi* »_this makes me wonder why audi never used the VR6.. such a great platform for huge power

Cause they had a much better V6 engine to put into their cars...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
Cause they had a much better V6 engine to put into their cars...

That costs almost double to get it to the level of power that a VR6 with a single turbo would make.At the end of the day it boils down to economics....reality is you could build a 600whp VR6 for half the price that you would on a 2.7TT V6.


----------



## team soy (Dec 5, 2007)

he speaks th truth...thats why i am going to pull my 2.7t in favor for a gt42 and a built vr6


_Modified by team soy at 9:33 PM 12-18-2007_


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
That costs almost double to get it to the level of power that a VR6 with a single turbo would make.At the end of the day it boils down to economics....reality is you could build a 600whp VR6 for half the price that you would on a 2.7TT V6.

I don't think the Audi engineers took into consideration how much it would take to get their 190hp V6 to 600whp


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
That costs almost double to get it to the level of power that a VR6 with a single turbo would make.At the end of the day it boils down to economics....reality is you could build a 600whp VR6 for half the price that you would on a 2.7TT V6.

So if its about economics why didnt Audi put the VR6 in anything Besides the TT? 
You think they would if it costs less.


----------



## team soy (Dec 5, 2007)

the main q is...can a/c be retained?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_
So if its about economics why didnt Audi put the VR6 in anything Besides the TT? 
You think they would if it costs less.









the bi-turbo was designed for the euro market. when bmw stopped producing the m series, audi saw the opportunity to bring it to american shores. being the rs4 had already been designed with the bi-turbo, (450hp of avant greatness) it would have cost more to change the configuration for the american market. this was a opportunity to jump into the performance sedan segment, and reap the benefits of m lovers not having a car to purchase. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## onemoremile1 (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi ([email protected])*

375


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (onemoremile)*

where are you guys at now with this project?


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Chapel)*

As far as I know, the engine is for sale, and it now has a 2.9 24v VR6 with a GT45


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi A4 VR6-Turbo - 387whp @ 15psi (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_where are you guys at now with this project?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

thanks.
my friend wants to do a VR6 swap into his Audi 90...


----------

